# Question on Installing new Control Relays



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

maurice_vandoorne said:


> When installing new electromechanical control relays, is there any "burn-in" critieria used out there in the industry? For example, does anyone recommend energizing the coil of the relay for a specified period of time to condition the relay. Another example would be for a printed circuit board; typically there is a period of time that the board is energized out side of its intended function to burn in the board. This helps get the PCB past its infantile mortality phase before it is put in service. Is there any guidance in this regard for control relays?
> 
> Thanks


No.................


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

maurice_vandoorne said:


> When installing new electromechanical control relays, is there any "burn-in" critieria used out there in the industry? For example, does anyone recommend energizing the coil of the relay for a specified period of time to condition the relay. Another example would be for a printed circuit board; typically there is a period of time that the board is energized out side of its intended function to burn in the board. This helps get the PCB past its infantile mortality phase before it is put in service. Is there any guidance in this regard for control relays?
> 
> Thanks


Another no ....if you are the end user of the relay.
The term “Burn in” should really be stated as “Extreme Testing”. If you were the manufacturer of the relay there would be R&D testing required in order to ensure reliability of the relay for the end user of the relay. The same type of testing would be required for any electronic devices.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It's already been quality tested by the manufacturer. They will push the envelope way more than you ever will.
I witnessed an AC drive manufacturer test once. It was in a 350 or so degree oven and had 150% load on it. Even as the enclosure melted the drive kept on driving. It was an ABB.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you could take the branch ckt (hot) conductors and tap out the national anthem if you want, but instead of burning it in you might burn it out (agree with what others said)


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

No, but remember electricity runs on smoke, and when you let the smoke out of that coil it wont work anymore.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr.C said:


> No, but remember electricity runs on smoke, and when you let the smoke out of that coil it wont work anymore.


:laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I had an old inventory of ac drives in stock and we always slowly brought them up to full power over time before we would sell it to a customer. Then load test them. Full voltage on old dry capacitors sometimes lets the smoke out.


----------

